# Update on the 3 xmas cats



## cally6008 (3 February 2013)

Background is here - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=583839

3 January 2013 (copied from my blog)

Duchess (was called Daisy) weighs 5.5kg and needs a tooth out. We need to keep an eye on her as it looks like her skin is recovering from a flea infection.

Fidget (was called Suzy) weighs 3.7kg. We've got to clean her eyes and ears with baby wipes and keep an eye on her left eye as it looks to be running. She needs her teeth cleaned and checked over.

Poppy (was called Jess) weighs just 2.8kg. She's really thin, bless her. We've got to clean her ears with the baby wipes. Poppy's got a heart murmur as well and a racing heart beat. Because of her this and her weight, she's had a normal blood test done and a thyroid blood test done today. Luckily her bloods have come back normal with just one kidney showing a slight increase in level and her thyroid is normal.

£89 later ... LOL ... Our vets are pretty good though, we took the 3 cats in and only got charged for one consultation fee. I'll add prices here later.

All 3 cats need dental work which will cost £145 to £200 per cat but this can be spaced out and done throughout the year. They've had the teeth problems for some time now so waiting another few months won't harm them.

One comment that does stand out ...
QUOTE - All cats showing signs of neglect but also showing signs of recovering from neglect

5 January 2013 (copied from my blog)

Poppy's blood test results came back. Her thyroid is fine and her kidneys are ok although one is slightly raised but is ok for a cat of her age. We've got to try and get some weight on her now before she has to have her teeth seen to. Check up is in 2 to 3 weeks time so fingers crossed.

Today

Poppy was at the vets on monday for her weight check. The nurse who saw her hasn't seen her before (and they didn't even have us done for an appointment) so wasn't that much help.

Poppy now weighs just about 2.9kg. Her poos are better, her cat looks better and we think she's better. She's a very aloof cat but is slowly slowly coming round to the idea that strokes and cuddles are nice and meant to be accepted. She even stood on my lap last night and this morning.

She's a very angry ginger cat towards Leo and Elsa yet will let Leo sleep on the bed without a fuss. It's just taking time to get her settled.

Fidget is a little sweetie, jumps up, lies down, goes to sleep, baits the other cats to play.
Duchess has disappeared downstairs now, think she prefers the quiet down there but does get vocal when she thinks everyone has left her.

Leo and Elsa are ok, both tubby and need to lose some weight.

Photos 

Elsa's favourite pose, pedigree siberian







Leo after too much catnip







Duchess, oriental type







Fidget, troublemaker, Duchess' daughter we think







Poppy doing what Poppy does best


----------



## pines of rome (3 February 2013)

They are all lovely, one of mine dropped down to 2.5 kg, he was tested positive for a thyroid problem, will be on medication for life, poor boy!


----------



## pines of rome (3 February 2013)

Not this one, this one


----------

